# Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !



## amdintel (17. Juni 2009)

*Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

also im Internet werden z.t. oft nur Unwahrheiten verbreitet ,
von Personen die nur die halbe Wahrheit kennen und selber schlecht informiert sind und diese Unwahrheiten dann fleißig verbreiten !  was u.a.  zu irritierung   führt , so war auf einigen Web. Seiten zu lesen,
"wer Glück hat,  kann noch die 10 GB Flat bis  ende des Monats nutzten" , das ist eine lüge.

Der Kaffee Röster Tchibo 

Internet Stick inkl. Prepaid SIM-Karte
hat die Mobil Flat von 10 GB Daten Volumen  nun auf 5 GB beschränkt, 
hier handelt es sich aber nur um das aktuelle Angebot ,  
Bestands Kunden,  die so ein UMTS Stick mit der 10 GB Flat erworben  haben,  
haben auch weiterhin  den 10 GB Flat Tarif, für die Bestands Kunden ändert sich da nichts, 
lt. Aussage der Tchibo Holine, 
nur wer jetzt so ein Stick Neu kauft , für den gilt  die 5 GB Flat. (gesetzlich ist es auch so , das Verträge/Tarife 
nicht für Bestands Kunden zum Nachteil später verändert werden dürfen, allerdings kann der Provider kündigen,
 so steht es in der AGB zum Monats ende wo die 4 Wochen Flat ausläuft  ).

Das heißt also , das man immer an den Tarif gebunden ist,
mit dem man das UMTs Stick erworben hat, ein Risiko ist das trotzdem nicht, weil man keine Vertragsbedingung hat, Prepaid Flat !

Meiner Meinung nach sind diese 5 GB viel zu wenig , wenn man so bedenkt , was monatlich an Danten Volumen anfällt, wenn man öfters online ist ,  alleine durch die MS Sicherheits Packs und Updates , das aktualisieren des PCs mit Neuen Treibern und Programmen .


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Ich meine, dass es rechtlich nicht erlaubt ist, einen Vertrag einfach so zu ändern. Der Anbieter ist wie der Kunde an seine Leistungen zu den vertraglich geregelten Konditionen gebunden.



amdintel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind diese 5 GB viel zu wenig , wenn man so bedenkt , was monatlich an Danten Volumen anfällt, wenn man öfters online ist ,  alleine durch die MS Sicherheits Packs und Updates , das aktualisieren des PCs mit Neuen Treibern und Programmen .



Hierbei handelt es sich aber um eine Mobil-Flat. Du musst also beispielsweise im Zug dein Betriebssystem nicht mit den neusten Updates versorgen oder einen 80-100MB Grafikkarten-Treiber herunterladen.

Das kann man Zuhause mit einer echten Flatrate machen. So gesehen sollten 5 GB für Mails und surfen ausreichen.


----------



## amdintel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

das muss man schon, 
"es  steht sehr oft immer dabei"

*es wird dringend geraten diese Updates zu installieren *!
ich muß dir wohl nicht erklären,  das es ein Sicherheits Risiko ist,
 ein  PC oft im Internet  ohne ak. Updates !

Offenbar will man mit der Beschränkung heute im Zeitalter von Viren und  Wurm Artaken 
gern, dazu beitragen, das die User ihre PCs nicht mehr aktualisieren können und Viren und 
andere Schädlinge sich dann wieder schön verbreiten ? Die Updates werden ja nicht kleiner,
sondern der Daten Inhalt wird immer größer, 
DSL ist nicht überall vorhanden das ist  Fakt in der DSL Wüste Deutschlands  !

Und Treiber muss man u.a. auch sehr oft aktualisieren,
wenn z.b. Neue Games nicht richtig laufen und das mit Treiber Updates behoben und angepasst wurde .

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Also irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man Updates generell nicht installieren soll. 

Ich habe gesagt, dass man sie bei einem Datenvolumen von 5GB nicht dann installieren muss, wenn man gerade ein paar Stunden mit dem Notebook irgendwo unterwegs ist.

Deshalb heißt das ja auch Mobil-Flat. Meistens ist man irgendwann wieder Zuhause und kann da die Updates von einer echten Flat installieren.

Die paar Stunden früher oder später bringen es jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Etwas anderes ist es natürlich, wenn man kein I-Net Zuhause hat. Anstatt einer teuren Mobil-Flat gibt es da ebenfalls andere Lösungen.

Also, ich bleibe dabei...man muss unterwegs keine Spiele-Patches/System-Updates/Treiber-Updates installieren


----------



## amdintel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

fällt das lesen heute etwas schwer ?
das ist ein mal eine Mobile Lösung und ein mal ein DSL Ersatz für zu hause !
nachzulesen  hier Quelle :http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...BC2sw83pdI2YWfFG9Ij8gJPz0=?ProductSKU=0018094  und ich finde das gut, das es so was gibt  und man nicht mehr gezwungen  ist , mit einem arsch langsamen 56 K Modem on zu gehen, was um Monat dann 90 € an kosten verursacht .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



amdintel schrieb:


> also im Internet werden z.t. oft nur Unwahrheiten verbreitet ,...


Das hat Anonymität nun mal ansich.



amdintel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind diese 5 GB viel zu wenig ,....


Und was gedenkst Du dagegen zu unternehmen? Oder wolltest Du mit diesem Thread nur mal wieder Luft ablassen?


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



amdintel schrieb:


> fällt das lesen heute etwas schwer ?
> das ist ein mal eine Mobile Lösung und ein mal ein DSL Ersatz für zu hause !
> nachzulesen  hier Quelle :Internet Stick inkl. Prepaid SIM-Karte



Fällt das verstehen heute etwas schwer?

Natürlich kann der Stick auch zu Hause verwenden werden...ist doch egal wo und an welchem PC ich die 5GB ausnutze.

Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts am begrenzten Datenvolumen und das es eine Mobile Flatrate ist und deshalb für große Downloads ungeeignet ist.


----------



## amdintel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das hat Anonymität nun mal ansich.
> 
> 
> Und was gedenkst Du dagegen zu unternehmen? Oder wolltest Du mit diesem Thread nur mal wieder Luft ablassen?



nichts , weil mich das nicht betrifft , 
ich hatte gestern auf der HP das gelesen, auf einmal 5 GB nur,  dann gegoogelt und diese Unwahrheiten dazu gelesen , darauf hin heute bei der Hotline nachgefragt um genaueres zu erfahren  ! 

es gibt ja schließlich leute, die sich für so was interessieren oder  kaufen wollen, 
wo zu ist wohl ein I-Net Forum gut ?
Richtig um sich zu informieren !


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

5 GB reicht doch auch ^^ fürs Handy würds auf jeden fall reichen


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Ich kann heute nicht mehr einschätzen, wie viel MB das reine Surfen kostet. Früher, wo ich noch einen 2GB Volumentarif hatte, musste ich darauf achten...heute interessiert mich das überhaupt nicht mehr.

Wenn ich mir aber die Seiten ansehe, könnte ich vermuten, dass das auch bereits ordentlich MB frisst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

1GB ist nicht sehr viel, das kann man an einem Tag intensiven Surfens, ohne irgendwelche Downloads, das ist nicht wirklich schwer.

Ist aber schon einige Jahre her, als ich das testete...
Damals hat man nicht allzu viel Flash benutzt...


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

joa, allein hier im forum die bilderthreads...

wenn man da ein wenig surft ist das gaaaanz schnell weg


----------



## riedochs (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Bei uns hängen noch die Sticks mit 10GB im Supermarkt.


----------



## amdintel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

5 GB reichen für den Gelegenheits Nutzer , wer aber täglich ins I-Net geht und auch das ein oder andere sich an Treiber Updates und MS PAchtes so wie SP PAcks runter lädt, für den reichen die 5 GB nicht .
das SP2 für Vista 64 umfast alleine schon ca. 500 GB,
das Sp2 für 32 ca. 368 , Sound Karten Treiber 100 MB,
Grafikkarten Treiber auch um die 100 GB, die ganze Werbung  von den Web. Seiten 
und  das ein oder andere Tool/Programm Update für den PC, 
da kommt einiges monatlich  zusammen .
Nach meiner Einsetzung  sind so  um 8 bis 15 GB, ich habe seit Februar 2009  UMTS.


----------



## KTMDoki (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



amdintel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> das *SP2 für Vista 64 umfast alleine schon ca. 500 GB*,
> das Sp2 für 32 ca. 368 , Sound Karten Treiber 100 MB,
> ...



Wo hastn das SP2 bzw. den GraKa-Treiber her? Hab bisher noch nie einen so großen gesehen 

Aba es stimmt schon, für Gelegenheitssachen reicht das schon...

hab bei meinen 3-Vertrag (Handy Österreich) auch 1 GB frei aba ich nütze es eigentli sehr selten, komme eigentli immer zu einen PC mit I-Net


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Man lädt sich aber nicht täglich das SP2 runter und dazu noch ein paar Treiber.
Wenn das Notebook läuft braucht man doch nie wieder ein Treiberupdate.


----------



## amdintel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

und wenn du dir morgen oder übermorgen einen neuen PC oder Book kaufst `?
oder aus irgendwelchen Gründen Windows Neu installieren musst ? 
tcha ?


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber mobiles Internet ist noch nicht für Updates und Treiber usw. aufgrund des Preises geeignet.

Dafür gibt es den I-Net-Anschluss @home.


----------



## amdintel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

boh ,  das wusste ich noch gar nicht ,
dann hätte ich mir  das Sp2 für Vista und dass Sp3 für XP gar nicht runter laden können, weil ich ja kein  I-Net-Anschluss @home  habe ,  sag ma merkst du es nocht ?
und wenn man auf die Welt als Neu geborenes  Bay kommt hat man auch schon gleich einen DSL im Bay Bett  und dein  I-Net-Anschluss @home ,ist natürlich auch schon vorhanden wo keine DSL Leitung liegt 
und natürlich hat auch gleich jeder Lust und Geld sich gleich für 2 Jahre fest binden zu wollen an so einen Knebel Vertrag , ein Bekannter  hat vor 4 Wochen einen DSL bestellt, bis heute wird der ständig mit Anfragen oder ähnlichen genervt, DSL hatter immer noch nicht .


----------



## GF pAnk (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



> da kommt einiges monatlich zusammen .
> Nach meiner Einsetzung sind so um 8 bis 15 GB, ich habe seit Februar 2009 UMTS.



Jetz frag ich mich was du dich über das Angebot so aufregst. ich mein bei dir würden ja auch nicht mal die 10 GB reichen.


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



amdintel schrieb:


> boh ,  das wusste ich noch gar nicht ,
> dann hätte ich mir  das Sp2 für Vista und dass Sp3 für XP gar nicht runter laden können, weil ich ja kein  I-Net-Anschluss @home  habe ,  sag ma merkst du es nocht ?
> und wenn man auf die Welt als Neu geborenes  Bay kommt hat man auch schon gleich einen DSL im Bay Bett  und dein  I-Net-Anschluss @home ,ist natürlich auch schon vorhanden wo keine DSL Leitung liegt
> und natürlich hat auch gleich jeder Lust und Geld sich gleich für 2 Jahre fest binden zu wollen an so einen Knebel Vertrag , ein Bekannter  hat vor 4 Wochen einen DSL bestellt, bis heute wird der ständig mit Anfragen oder ähnlichen genervt, DSL hatter immer noch nicht .



Es gibt andere Lösungen, als das überteuerte mobile-Internet, auf die man zurückgreifen könnte, wenn man keine DSL-Leitung hat.

Wenn du dich für 20-30€ pro Monat (alles inklusive) nicht binden lassen willst, dann mecker hier nicht rum und zahl deine überteuerten Preise für die paar GB im Monat.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Man kann ja auch zu Freunden gehen und dort das Zeug runterladen, wenn die das nicht wollen, dann halt mithilfe eines Downloadmanagers auf mehrere Monate aufteilen, ansonsten ist das nicht das Problem der Massen...


----------



## amdintel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

bei mir reichen keine 10 GB wenn ich einen PC Neu  habe, für diesen Treiber Updates und s.g. SP Packs runter lade  muss so wie MS Sicherheits Pachtes  und mehrere normale Downloads mache  von Progammen und Games mache,
das immer wieder User angegriffen werden, die kein DSL haben oder wünschen , akzeptiert einfach mal,  
oder sind wir hier in Deutschland schon so weit, d
as man nicht mehr seine eigne Meinung öffentlich sagen darf  bei harmlosen Internet uned Provider Sachen ?


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



amdintel schrieb:


> bei mir reichen keine 10 GB wenn ich einen PC Neu  habe, für diesen Treiber Updates und s.g. SP Packs runter lade  muss so wie MS Sicherheits Pachtes  und mehrere normale Downloads mache  von Progammen und Games mache,
> das immer wieder User angegriffen werden, die kein DSL haben oder wünschen , akzeptiert einfach mal,
> oder sind wir hier in Deutschland schon so weit, d
> as man nicht mehr seine eigne Meinung öffentlich sagen darf  bei harmlosen Internet uned Provider Sachen ?



Natürlich kannst Du deine Meinung frei äußern.

Wie Du allerdings alleine festgestellt hast, reicht dieser Volumentarif einfach nicht aus. Wenn Du ihn überschreitest, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du für jeden weiteren MB tief in die Tasch greifen musst.

Dann hast Du mehrere Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu lösen. 

- Du schließt einen DSL-Vertrag ab. Falls das aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich sein sollte, kann man DSL auch per Satellit empfangen.

Wenn Du dich einfach nicht an einen Vertrag binden möchtest, bist Du einfach schuld.

- Du fragst deine Freunde, ob die dir die Updates ziehen können und hebst dir die GB für das Surfen auf.


----------



## amdintel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



push@max schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst Du deine Meinung frei äußern.
> 
> Wie Du allerdings alleine festgestellt hast, reicht dieser Volumentarif einfach nicht aus. Wenn Du ihn überschreitest, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du für jeden weiteren MB tief in die Tasch greifen musst.
> 
> ...


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

Zu Amazon könntest du ein Förderband legen lassen, da legen die dir den aktuellen Duden drauf und schon hast du ihn innerhalb von ein paar Stunden.  Hör mal auf mit der Plenkerei.


----------



## push@max (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*



amdintel schrieb:


> häää? informiere dich erst ein mal  richtig bevor du Unwahrheiten schreibst, alle bekannten Provider und Verträge da wird nur die Geschw. gedrosselt bei überschreiten eines Daten Volumens , gänig ist derzeit bei Neuen Verträgen 5 GB, statt vorher 10,
> es gibt kaum noch Verträge wo das nicht der Fall ist, das ist Stand der Dinge 2009 .
> zur folge hat, das , das die User länger online sind weil dann der DL so lange dauert,
> wo mit das Netz noch mehr belastet wird, als vorher !



Ich komme mit dir einfach nicht auf den gleichen Nenner, was auch unter anderem daran liegt, dass Du keine ordentliche Diskussion führen kannst...

Bevor Du zur Sache kommst, musst Du wohl den Leuten erstmal verdeutlichen wie dumm sie sind...komm mal kar!

Ich habe doch geschrieben "ich gehe davon aus...", da kannst Du einfach antworten, dass die Geschwindigkeit bei Überschreitung gedrosselt wird. 

Deshalb beende ich an dieser Stelle die Diskussion mit dir, weil mich deine Antworten einfach nur aufregen.


----------



## amdintel (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tchibo begrenzt Mobil UMTs  Flat von 10 GB auf 5 GB, für Neu Kunden !*

ist wohl etwas schwer zu begreifen ?
in Zeiten wo die Updates die DAten Menge   steigt ,
wo die Werbeflut im Web zunimmt  begrenzt man mehr und mehr , es müsste genau umgekehrt sein  ,
und die , die schnell über das Liment  kommen sind dann wesentlich länger online als vorher, weil nach der runter Drosslung auf 56k/ISDN Niveau dann der DL über Stunden zum PC quält , statt vorher in wenigen Minuten   und die Masse an User auf grund dessen auch länger  online sein müssen als vorher und  das geht dann für alle  zu lasten der Geschw. weil in einer Zelle dann online sind als früher .
mich betrifft das nicht, 
ich habe immer den vollen Speed  der möglich ist ,egal ob ich über 5 GB oder über 10 GB bin ,
, ich meinte das ja nur allgemein !


----------

